# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Scott Gambler 730 oder Giant Glory 1

## Babo

Hallo zusammen, suche Testberichte oder Erfahrungswerte damit mir die Kaufentscheidung leichter fällt. Wer kann mir da behilflich sein ???

----------


## mtbiker_freak

Hol dir ein Scott habe nur gute Erfahrung damit gemacht und da kannste auch nichts falsch machen 
Lg

----------

